

5 BEST TIMES TO START Your OWN BUSINESS - maxtiong
http://www.thefreshstartup.com/home/2014/6/30/5-best-times-to-start-your-own-business

======
NaNaN
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

